# iPhone 12



## Grand_Coupeeeeeee (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a 2017 640i Gran Coupé. The sales associate set up my iPhone for Apple CarPlay at the time. I recently bought an iPhone 12 and set it up for CarPlay. Since then the WiFi hotspot shows that it’s not connected (a vertical line in the middle of the WiFi symbol). CarPlay still works. Why is WiFi not connected? Instructions say restart WiFi but I have no idea how to restart the car’s WiFi. Any ideas?


----------

